# Anyone near Ludwigs Corner, PA?



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Bubbles and I will be showing out there next weekend (June 16-17). Just wondering if anyone is out that way and would want to come say hi 

Saturday is 10:30 in Ring 1
Sunday is 10:45 in Ring 1


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I will be in Troy, Ohio. But good luck.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

How was the show? One of these days I'll get to one.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh it went well - thanks for asking! We were the only one in our breed, so we got a free pass to group each day LOL. She showed SO WELL. We even got a second look by the group judge Saturday! I'm really proud of Bubbles  

I posted a pic in the pictures subforum: 
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/113172-just-couple-randoms.html

Chaos - How did you do this weekend????


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice! Very attractive dogs.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Chaos - How did you do this weekend????


BB got Select Bitch the specialty day, so that was another 4 points towards her GCH, another major, and another win over champions, so all she needs is 5 single points. She has like 4-5 GCH majors.


----------

